# I shot my Glock while going backwards.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I took my Glock out today and shot it while going backwards. Nothing happened, still shot at point of aim. Didn't jam and ate everything I fed it, no problems of any kind. Wasn't sure it would so I had to find out for myself. Thought I'd mention it in case others were wondering.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

?? I guess as long as you didn't fire the weapon backwards it was a good day.....:torn:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I heard a glock fell in fresh tar was run over by a truck and fire 10 round with fail and killed 12 Bg's


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like the rotton body found draped over the Ak. They said it shot just fine once they washed off the maggots.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I forgot to shoot my Glock today. But it's gonna snow. I just took off the snow tires on the minivan. The 4 wheel drive S10 is still ready willing and able though


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If you shoot a Glock while going backward at 1200 fps, where will the bullet go?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I forgot to shoot my Glock today. But it's gonna snow. I just took off the snow tires on the minivan. The 4 wheel drive S10 is still ready willing and able though


 Had the bike out for two weeks now, rode all week it got chilly but was great.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I believe muzzle velocity decreases as one moves away from the bullet's direction of travel. Studies have shown (Reloader #3855, June 1924) that, depending on the velocity of the rearward movement, bullet velocity may decrease by as much as 1-3 fps. At extended ranges, this could translate into a low miss. Paradoxically, when your assailants are riding Shetland ponies and you are retreating, you don't have to aim so low.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Diver said:


> If you shoot a Glock while going backward at 1200 fps, where will the bullet go?


depends on the velocity of the round as it exits the barrel and also which way the glock was facing when it was fired.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you assume that you are traveling in a straight line and that the velocity of the round is the same 1200 fps, relative to your frame of reference the bullet would appear to move away from you at 1200 fps. If you were standing on the ground observing, then from that frame of reference the bullet would appear to drop straight to the ground as soon as it leaves the barrel.


----------

